# der mir gestern ... begegnete Mann / den gestern ... angekommenen Touristen / den weggefahrenen Gästen (Partizipialkonstruktion, Partizip II + sein)



## elroy

(1A)_ Gestern ist mir in der Straße ein netter Mann begegnet._
(1B)_ Das ist der mir gestern in der Straße begegnete Mann._

(2A)_ Gestern sind in Moskau zehn Touristen angekommen._
(2B)_ Ich möchte mit den gestern in Moskau angekommenen Touristen sprechen._

(3A) _Gerade sind die Gäste weggefahren._
(3B) _Ich wünsche den weggefahrenen Gästen eine schöne Fahrt nach Hause._

Haltet Ihr die B-Sätze für korrekt? Ich hätte die Frage bis vor kurzem ohne weiteres bejaht, aber aus gegebenem Anlass hege ich inzwischen Zweifel.


----------



## Uncle BBB

Ja, sie sind korrekt, aber der erste Satz (1B) klingt komisch.


----------



## bearded

Aus irgendeinem Grund klingt für mich ,,der mir begegnende Mann'' richtig,  ,,der mir begegnete Mann'' hingegen falsch, oder zumindest höchst unidiomatisch.
  Ich frage mich, ob dies etwas damit zu tun hat, dass z.B. eine Substantivierung des Partizip-Perfekts ,begegnet' nicht möglich ist:
_der Weggefahrene_
_der Begegnete_
Eine volle Gleichstellung von ,begegnen' und  anderen intransitiven Verben erscheint mir demnach nicht ganz korrekt.


----------



## elroy

Belege dafür gibt es jedenfalls nicht wenige, unter anderem aus seriösen Quellen:
"den mir begegneten" - Google Search


----------



## διαφορετικός

Uncle BBB said:


> Ja, sie sind korrekt, aber der erste Satz (1B) klingt komisch.


Ich halte 1B sogar für falsch.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Hingegen ist folgendes richtig:
(4A) Gestern hat mir der Postbote ein Paket übergeben.
(4B) Nun öffne ich das mir übergebene Paket.

Die Konstruktion "[Dativobjekt] [Partizip Perfekt] [Nomen]" weckt wohl die Erwartung, dass das Nomen ein Akkusativobjekt ist. Im Fall von "begegnen" (bei allen intransitiven Verben) gibt es aber kein Akkusativobjekt, daher stiftet "der mir begegnete Mann" Verwirrung. Man kann sich daran gewöhnen, die Frage ist nur, ob man das sollte.


----------



## manfy

διαφορετικός said:


> Hingegen ist folgendes richtig:
> (4A) Gestern hat mir der Postbote ein Paket übergeben.
> (4B) Nun öffne ich das mir übergebene Paket.


 Ja das funktioniert - sogar ohne 'mir'!
Das liegt daran, dass 'übergeben' im Zustandspassiv kein weiteres Objekt regiert und einen abgeschlossenen Zustand beschreiben kann. Deswegen kann Partizip 2 auch als attributives Adjektiv verwendet werden:
Der Postbote hat ein Paket übergeben -> Das Paket *ist *übergeben -> Dies ist das *übergebene *Paket. 

Das klappt auch mit transitiven Verben, solange der Zustandspassiv kein Objekt regiert:
Er hat ein Haus gebaut. -> Das Haus *ist *gebaut. -> Das ist das gebaute Haus. 

Nun die Ausnahme:
Ich *bin dem Mann* begegnet. -> Der Mann *ist *begegnet.  -> Das ist der begegnete Mann. 
Es gibt hier kein sinnvolles Zustandspassiv, damit auch keine sinnvolle Umwandlung in ein attributives Adjektiv.

Man kann jedoch eien Art Pseudozustandspassiv verwenden:
Ich *bin dem Mann* begegnet. -> Der Mann *ist mir *begegnet.  -> Das ist der mir begegnete Mann. 
Besser und üblicher ist natürlich ein Relativsatz: Das ist der Mann, der mir begegnet ist.

(Eigentlich ist 'Der Mann *ist mir *begegnet' normales Perfekt und nicht Passiv (oder??) deshalb nenne ich das hier Pseudozustandspassiv, damit es in diese Hypothese passt.)

Fazit: Elroy's 1B is grammatikalisch korrekt (abgesehen von in der Strasse / *auf *der Strasse) aber sehr ungewöhnlich.

-------------------------------
PS: Das ist mir natürlich nicht selbst eingefallen, sondern Google hat mir ein französisches Deutschbuch angeboten, wo steht:


> Les verbes formant leur accompli avec "sein" mais régissant un objet (begegnen par exemple) ne peuvent avoir un participe 2 en fonction d'épithète: *der begegnete Mann.


Meine Französischkenntnisse sind inzwischen auf nahe Null gesunken und auch Google Translate ist nur bedingt hilfreich....ich hoffe, dass ich die fr. Beschreibung richtig gedeutet habe.

[edit: Korrektur in blau (Danke, bearded!)]


----------



## bearded

manfy said:


> dass 'übergeben' intransitiv ist


Du meinst natürlich 'transitiv'.



manfy said:


> .ich hoffe, dass ich die fr. Beschreibung richtig gedeutet habe.


Ja, hast Du!  Die Regel ist einleuchtend.
_''Verben, die im Perfekt das Hilfsverb 'sein' haben aber ein Objekt regieren (z.B. begegnen) dürfen kein Partizip-Perfekt als Attribut verwenden: *der begegnete Mann.,,_


----------



## Hutschi

(1A)_ Gestern ist mir in der Straße ein netter Mann begegnet._
(1B)_ Das ist der mir gestern in der Straße begegnete Mann.  _- Ich halte das für nicht idiomatisch. (Ich denke nicht, dass das jemand sagen würde.) Syntaktisch und semantisch ist es korrekt. Edit: Zusatz: Ich halte es auch für stilistisch falsch, zumindest im konkreten Beispiel.

(2A)_ Gestern sind in Moskau zehn Touristen angekommen._
(2B)_ Ich möchte mit den gestern in Moskau angekommenen Touristen sprechen._Das sehe ich als korrekt und idiomatisch an.

(3A) _Gerade sind die Gäste weggefahren._
(3B) _Ich wünsche den weggefahrenen Gästen eine schöne Fahrt nach Hause._Mindestens aus pragmatischen Gründen halte ich das für wenig idiomatisch. Ich kann mich vor eine Wand stellen und es sagen. Aber es hat keinen kommunikativen Sinn. Grammatisch-syntaktisch und semantisch ist es korrekt. Es erfordert aber Kontext. Ich könnte es vielleicht einem Freund sagen. _Ich wünsche den weggefahrenen Gästen eine schöne Fahrt nach Hause. Ich will denen nichts Böses. _

Möglich wäre zum Beispiel:
_Ich möchte den weggefahrenen Gästen eine schöne Fahrt nach Hause wünschen. Wie kann ich das jetzt noch tun? Könnten Sie mir einen Tipp geben? Sie haben weder Internet noch Telefon._
(Ein konstruiertes Beispiel, damit man sieht, was ich meine.)


----------



## διαφορετικός

> Les verbes formant leur accompli avec "sein" mais régissant un objet (begegnen par exemple) ne peuvent avoir un participe 2 en fonction d'épithète: *der begegnete Mann.


Vielleicht gilt das also sogar auch bei _transitiven_ Verben dieser Art, wie in diesem Beispiel:
(5A) Ich bin den Weg schon drei mal gegangen.
(5B) Ich kenne den schon drei mal gegangenen Weg bald auswendig.
Man würde hier wohl besser sagen "schon drei mal begangenen Weg".

PS: Ich finde 5B allerdings nicht so deutlich falsch wie 1B.


----------



## manfy

bearded said:


> Du meinst natürlich 'transitiv'.


 Oops, sorry! Du hast natürlich recht. Ich werde es korrigieren.
Das Buch spricht eigentlich von der Perfektform. Ich habe die Passivierung dazuerfunden, weill es bei 2 Beispielen, die ich im Kopf hatte mehr Sinn ergeben hat.

Wen das Buch interessiert: Einfach "der begegnete Mann" (inkl. quotes) googeln!
("Allemand - Grammaire pratique de l'étudiant", Seite 38)


----------



## Hutschi

διαφορετικός said:


> Man würde hier wohl besser sagen "schon drei mal begangenen Weg".


Dann müsste man "von mir" zufügen, sonst ändert es die Bedeutung.


Ergänzung:

Wenn etwas rein grammatisch zwar korrekt ist, aber nicht verwendet ist, so ist es meist blockiert. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass 1B vollständig durch 1a und ähnliche Formen *blockiert *ist. Verben in Nebensätzen werden Partizipien meist vorgezogen.


----------



## berndf

διαφορετικός said:


> Ich halte 1B sogar für falsch.


Ja, ich auch.


manfy said:


> Eigentlich ist 'Der Mann *ist mir *begegnet' normales Perfekt und nicht Passiv (oder??)


Richtig.


manfy said:


> Fazit: Elroy's 1B is grammatikalisch korrekt (abgesehen von in der Strasse / *auf *der Strasse) aber sehr ungewöhnlich.


Wie kommst du denn jetzt darauf? Das passt nicht zu deinem eigenen Argument.


bearded said:


> Ja, hast Du! Die Regel ist einleuchtend.
> _''Verben, die im Perfekt das Hilfsverb 'sein' haben aber ein Objekt regieren (z.B. begegnen) dürfen kein Partizip-Perfekt als Attribut verwenden: *der begegnete Mann._


Allgemein für alle intransitive Verben. Da das PP passive Bedeutung hat, hat es für intransitive Verben keine Funktion außer im Perfekt.


----------



## elroy

Ich habe mir offensichtlich ungelungene Beispiele ausgedacht. Ich habe die Sätze auch ganz schnell geschrieben, ohne darüber nachzudenken. Mir geht es um die Konstruktion an sich.


elroy said:


> Belege dafür gibt es jedenfalls nicht wenige, unter anderem aus seriösen Quellen:
> "den mir begegneten" - Google Search


Was haltet Ihr davon? Alles falsch/unidiomatisch?

„Der begegnete Mann“ ist natürlich Quatsch, da stimme ich zu, das aber aus _semantischen_ Gründen. Das Verb „begegnen“ erfordert ja aus semantischen Gründen ein Dativobjekt („Ich bin begegnet“ ist ja genauso sinnlos wie „der begegnete Mann“).


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Allgemein für alle intransitive Verben. Da das PP passive Bedeutung hat, hat es für intransitive Verben keine Funktion außer im Perfekt


Ist demnach ,,der soeben abgefahrene Zug'' falsch?


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> „Der begegnete Mann“ ist natürlich Quatsch, da stimme ich zu, das aber aus _semantischen_ Gründen. Das Verb „begegnen“ erfordert ja aus semantischen Gründen ein Dativobjekt („Ich bin begegnet“ ist ja genauso sinnlos wie „der begegnete Mann“).


Das blockiert die Verwendung dann vollständig. Aber:
Ich halte auch "der mir begegnete Mann" für nicht besonders idiomatisch.
Bei "der mir begegnende Mann" ist das nicht der Fall. Das erscheint mir idiomatisch.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Ist demnach ,,der soeben abgefahrene Zug'' falsch?


Interessant. Das geht schon, ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, warum. Das ist aber auch wieder ein Verb, dass die Perfektformen mit _sein _bildet. Ich muss überlegen.


----------



## manfy

elroy said:


> Was haltet Ihr davon? Alles falsch/unidiomatisch?


Das ist schwieriger als man denkt. Es klingt idiomatisch, weil ich es oft gehört/gelesen habe und weil es semantisch Sinn ergibt.

Aber das in ein System einzuordnen ist schwierig! Anderes Beispiel:
Das Auto *ist *mir *entgegengekommen *und hat mich geblendet.
-> Das (mir) *entgegenkommende *Auto hat mich geblendet. -> klingt völlig normal und klar
aber
-> Das (mir) *entgegengekommene *Auto hat mich geblendet.  klingt schrecklich -- aber warum?? 

[mehrfach gekreuzt]


----------



## bearded

manfy said:


> klingt schrecklich -- aber warum?


Du hast doch selber die fr.Regel zitiert.  Entgegenkommen und begegnen verhalten sich in der gleichen Weise (beide können ein Dativ-Objekt regieren).


----------



## elroy

manfy said:


> Es klingt idiomatisch, weil ich es oft gehört/gelesen habe und weil es semantisch Sinn ergibt.


Das spricht dafür, dass es an der Semantik / Plausibilität liegt und nicht an der Konstruktion an sich.


manfy said:


> -> Das (mir) *entgegengekommene *Auto hat mich geblendet.  klingt schrecklich -- aber warum??


Vielleicht aus semantischen Gründen?
Das Entgegenkommen und das Blenden sind gleichzeitig passiert.
Es ist nicht so, dass dir das Auto _zuerst_ entgegenkommen ist und dich, erst _nachdem_ es dir entgegenkommen _war_, geblendet hat.
Daher funktioniert ja "das mir *entgegenkommende* Auto": _während_ dir das Auto entgegenkommen ist (_während_ es _am "Dir-Entgegenkommen" war_ ), hat es dich geblendet.


----------



## elroy

Mmm....es wird spannend:

(6A) Der Mann ist mir den ganzen Abend gefolgt.
(6B) Da ist der mir den ganzen Abend gefolgte Mann.

(6B) klingt auch für mich schrecklich. Ich weiß auch nicht mehr.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Du hast doch selber die fr.Regel zitiert.  Entgegenkommen und begegnen verhalten sich in der gleichen Weise (beide können ein Dativ-Objekt regieren).


Ich denke, das mit dem Dativ-Objekt ist für die Diskussion irrelevant. Es geht nur darum, unter welchen Umständen intransitive Verben dem PP eine sinnvolle Bedeutung außerhalb von Perfektformen haben.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Es geht nur darum, unter welchen Umständen intransitive Verben dem PP eine sinnvolle Bedeutung außerhalb von Perfektformen haben.


Es geht konkret um _Partizipialkonstruktionen_, nicht um beliebige Konstruktionen außerhalb von Perfektformen.
Und es geht nicht um alle intransitiven Verben, sondern nur um die, die das Perfekt mit "sein" bilden. Es geht also z.B. nicht um "helfen" oder "verzeihen".


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Mmm....es wird spannend:
> 
> (6A) Der Mann ist mir den ganzen Abend gefolgt.
> (6B) Da ist der mir den ganzen Abend gefolgte Mann.
> 
> (6B) klingt auch für mich schrecklich. Ich weiß auch nicht mehr.


Ich würde immer noch behaupten, dass PP intransitiver Verben keine grammatikalisierte Bedeutung haben (außer im Perfekt). Meine Hypothese im Moment ist, dass es sich bei Fällen wie _der abgefahrene Zug_ nicht um ein PP handelt, sondern um ein lexikalisiertes Deverbaladjektiv handelt.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Es geht konkret um _Partizipialkonstruktionen_, nicht um beliebige Konstruktionen außerhalb von Perfektformen.


Meine Behauptung ist ja gerade, dass es *überhaupt *kein PP intransitiver Verben außerhalb von Perfektformen gibt.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Meine Hypothese im Moment ist, dass es sich bei Fällen wie _der abgefahrene Zug_ nicht um ein PP handelt, sondern um ein lexikalisiertes Deverbaladjektiv handelt.


 Wie ist es mit "die aufgewachten Kinder"? Das ist definitiv nicht lexikalisiert, würde ich sagen.


----------



## Demiurg

berndf said:


> Meine Hypothese im Moment ist, dass es sich bei Fällen wie _der abgefahrene Zug_ nicht um ein PP handelt, sondern um ein lexikalisiertes Deverbaladjektiv handelt.


Das klingt abgefahren.


----------



## berndf

Demiurg said:


> Das klingt abgefahren.


Ja, an diese Bedeutung habe ich gerade gedacht. Hier ist _abgefahren _definitiv kein Partizip sondern ein Deverbaladjektiv, weil es eine nicht vorhersehbare Bedeutung hat.


----------



## manfy

berndf said:


> Meine Behauptung ist ja gerade, dass es *überhaupt *kein PP intransitiver Verben außerhalb von Perfektformen gibt.


Naja, aber das schien das fr. Buch ja irgendwie mit _sein _und _haben _zu erklären:
intransitiv:
Das Kind *hat *gelacht. -> Das gelachte Kind...  (keine Perfektbildung mit _sein_, deswegen nicht attributiv anwendbar)
(obwohl, da gibt es die "Trickform"mit Partizip 1 : Das gelacht habende Kind... )

aber:
Der Zug *ist *abgefahren. -> Der abgefahrene Zug ...  PP oder Partizip2

...und um "abgefahren" zu umgehen:
Der Krug *ist *zerbrochen. -> Der zerbrochene Krug...


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Wie ist es mit "die aufgewachten Kinder"? Das ist definitiv nicht lexikalisiert, würde ich sagen.


Das klingt ja auch schräg und man findet entsprechend auch nur sehr wenige Beispiele.


----------



## berndf

manfy said:


> Naja, aber das schien das fr. Buch ja irgendwie mit _sein _und _haben _zu erklären:
> intransitiv:
> Das Kind *hat *gelacht. -> Das gelachte Kind...  (keine Perfektbildung mit _sein_, deswegen nicht attributiv anwendbar)
> (obwohl, da gibt es die "Trickform"mit Partizip 1 : Das gelacht habende Kind... )
> 
> aber:
> Der Zug *ist *abgefahren. -> Der abgefahrene Zug ...  PP oder Partizip2


Das war ja gerade mein Punkt. _Abgefahren _mit seinen verschieden Bedeutungen hat mich auf die Idee das Analyse als Deverbaladjektiv statt als als PP gebracht.

PS: Ich spiele hier natürlich etwas Advocatus Diaboli. Ich würde gerne sehen, wieweit diese Hypothese trägt und wenn es zwingende Gegenargument geben sollte, dann könnten wie daraus sicher etwas lernen.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> (6A) Der Mann ist mir den ganzen Abend gefolgt.
> (6B) Da ist der mir den ganzen Abend gefolgte Mann.
> 
> (6B) klingt auch für mich schrecklich.


 Für mich auch, genauso wie


elroy said:


> (1B)_ Das ist der mir gestern auf der Straße begegnete Mann._



Oder wie z.B.
7A: Der Junge läuft dem Mädchen schon seit Wochen nach. / Der Junge ist dem Mädchen wochenlang nachgelaufen.
7B: Das ist der dem Mädchen/ ihm schon seit Wochen nachlaufende Junge. / Das ist der dem Mädchen/ ihm wochenlang nachgelaufene   Junge.

=>
Besonders wenn ein intransitives Verb ein Dativobjekt hat/ erfordert (wie  "begegnen"), kann man _Partizipialkonstruktionen _offensichtlich nicht verwenden.


----------



## Hutschi

Das heißt, das fehlende Dativobjekt blockiert die Verwendung.


----------



## Demiurg

elroy said:


> Wie ist es mit "die aufgewachten Kinder"? Das ist definitiv nicht lexikalisiert, würde ich sagen.


Mit "erwachen" würde es funktioneren:

_das neu erwachte Bewusstsein_


----------



## Hutschi

manfy said:


> -> Das (mir) *entgegenkommende *Auto hat mich geblendet. -> klingt völlig normal und klar
> aber
> -> Das (mir) *entgegengekommene *Auto hat mich geblendet.  klingt schrecklich -- aber warum??


Hier stimmen die Zeiten:
-> Das (mir) *entgegenkommende *Auto hat mich geblendet. -> klingt völlig normal und klar
= während es entgegenkam, blendete es.

-> Das (mir) *entgegengekommene *Auto hat mich geblendet.
= Nachdem es mir entgegenkam, blendete es. (Funktioniert nicht aus semantischen Gründen.
Theoretisch möglich, aber die Semantik blockiert sich gegenseitig, wegen des Zeitablaufs.)

Vergleiche:

Das (mir) rasend schnell *entgegengekommene *Auto stand kurz darauf am Straßenrand.
= Nachdem es mir entgegenkam, stand es am Straßenrand.


Das vorbeigefahrene Auto hat mich geblendet. --- Das würde vielleicht gerade noch so gehen.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Da das PP passive Bedeutung hat, hat es für intransitive Verben keine Funktion außer im Perfekt.


Ich erlaube mir, dem nicht zuzustimmen.  Laut unserer Grammatik (ich denke, auch laut der deutschen) hat ein PP bei intransitiven Verben natürlich keine Passiv-Funktion, sondern eine Funktion ,,Vergangenheit''. Nicht umsonst heißt die Form _past participle/participe passé/participio passato._ Egal, ob man es als Partizip oder Deverbaladjektiv bezeichnet: es ist die gleiche Form. Also bei transitiven Verben PP= Passiv, bei intransitiven Verben PP= Vergangenheit.



berndf said:


> Ich denke, das mit dem Dativ-Objekt ist für die Diskussion irrelevant.


Ich denke, nicht ganz irrelevant.  Es ist für mich kein Zufall, dass _der mir begegnete/entgegegekommene Mann _schräg klingt, während sich _der abgefahrene Zug/das erwachte Bewusstsein _durchaus annehmbar anhört.
Ich verweise auf die von Manfy unter #8 angeführte Regel:
_''Verben, die im Perfekt das Hilfsverb 'sein' haben aber ein Objekt regieren (z.B. begegnen) dürfen kein Partizip-Perfekt als Attribut verwenden: *der begegnete Mann.,, _
Das bedeutet, dass jene intr. Verben (wie z.B. abfahren) hingegen, die kein Objekt regieren, das PP als Attribut haben können. Eine Grammatik-Regel spiegelt doch schließlich nichts anderes als den sprachlichen Gebrauch wider, und diese Regel erscheint mir insoweit sinnvoll.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Ich denke, das mit dem Dativ-Objekt ist für die Diskussion irrelevant.
> 
> 
> bearded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ich denke, nicht ganz irrelevant.
Click to expand...

Absolut nicht irrelevant, sondern mMn ausschlaggebend. 

Keiner der angeführten Sätze mit Dativ-Objekt klingt für mich idiomatisch.


----------



## manfy

bearded said:


> Das bedeutet, dass jene intr. Verben (wie z.B. abfahren) hingegen, die kein Objekt regieren, das PP als Attribut haben können.


 Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das mit dem Dativobjekt zu tun hat.
Ich habe gerade über unakkusativische Verben gelesen, die aktivische statt passivische Bedeutung haben (also: der abgefahrene Zug = der Zug, der abgefahren *ist*) und die dürfen plötzlich wieder adjektivisch verwendet werden:
<hier, unter "Adjektivische Eigenschaften">


> Die Partizipien der unakkusativischen Verben *erlauben dagegen eine Verwendung als Adjektiv-Attribut*, sie haben aktivische statt passivische Bedeutung (Beispiele: einschlafen, eintreffen, verrosten).


----------



## manfy

Hutschi said:


> -> Das (mir) *entgegengekommene *Auto hat mich geblendet.
> = Nachdem es mir entgegenkam, blendete es. (Funktioniert nicht aus semantischen Gründen.
> Theoretisch möglich, aber die Semantik blockiert sich gegenseitig, wegen des Zeitablaufs.)
> 
> Vergleiche:
> 
> Das (mir) rasend schnell *entgegengekommene *Auto stand kurz darauf am Straßenrand.
> = Nachdem es mir entgegenkam, stand es am Straßenrand.


 Danke! Du hast recht. So ein direkter Vergleich macht das schnell klar.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Absolut nicht irrelevant, sondern mMn ausschlaggebend.
> 
> Keiner der angeführten Sätze mit Dativ-Objekt klingt für mich idiomatisch.


OK, wenn Du meinst Erweiterungen im Allgemeinen, dann vielleicht. Das wäre nach meiner Hypothese ja auch zu vermuten, weil das die Interpretation als deverbale Adjektive verhindern würde. Ich glaube nur nicht, dass der Dativ als solcher hier relevant ist.


----------



## berndf

manfy said:


> Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das mit dem Dativobjekt zu tun hat.
> Ich habe gerade über unakkusativische Verben gelesen, die aktivische statt passivische Bedeutung haben (also: der abgefahrene Zug = der Zug, der abgefahren *ist*) und die dürfen plötzlich wieder adjektivisch verwendet werden:
> <hier, unter "Adjektivische Eigenschaften">
> 
> 
> 
> Die Partizipien der unakkusativischen Verben *erlauben dagegen eine Verwendung als Adjektiv-Attribut*, sie haben aktivische statt passivische Bedeutung (Beispiele: einschlafen, eintreffen, verrosten).
Click to expand...

Das geht in die Richtig meiner Hypothese.


----------



## manfy

JClaudeK said:


> =>
> Besonders wenn ein intransitives Verb ein Dativobjekt hat/ erfordert (wie  "begegnen"), kann man _Partizipialkonstruktionen _offensichtlich nicht verwenden.


Ich bin noch nicht überzeugt! Ich würde es erweitern zu: Ein intransitives Verb mit Dativobjekt kann nicht ohne dieses Dativobjekt eine Partizipialkonstruktion bilden, die attributiv verwendet werden kann.

Zum nachlaufen-Beispiel habe ich nur eine Stelle im Internet gefunden, aber die klingt gut, sinnvoll und grammatisch:


> Als Tolmer an ihm vorüberschritt, hatte ihn der kleine, _*ihm nachgelaufene*_ Bursche erreicht und brachte ihm eine Zigarrentasche, die er ...



PS: Grund, warum ich davon überzeugt bin: Anscheinend ein Merkmal von attributiver Anwendung ist, dass das Attribut auch prädikativ anwendbar ist/sein muss. Und dies klappt ja, wenn das Dativobjekt Teil der Partizipialphrase ist:
Der Bursche ist nachgelaufen.  da fehlt das Dativobjekt, das dem Ausdruck Sinn verleiht
Der Bursche ist ihm nachgelaufen.  => Der ihm nachgelaufene Bursche.


----------



## bearded

manfy said:


> eine Stelle im Internet gefunden,


Was ist der syntaktische Unterschied zwischen _Der ihm nachgelaufene Bursche_ ('klingt gut, sinnvoll und grammatisch') und _Das_ _mir entgegengekommene Auto_ ('klingt schrecklich' ,#18)? Ich sehe keinen - also, entweder gut oder schrecklich .


----------



## JClaudeK

manfy said:


> Zum nachlaufen-Beispiel habe ich nur eine Stelle im Internet gefunden, aber die klingt gut, sinnvoll und grammatisch:





> Als Tolmer an ihm vorüberschritt, hatte ihn der kleine, _*ihm nachgelaufene*_ Bursche erreicht und brachte ihm eine Zigarrentasche, die er ...


Im vorliegenden Fall  klingt es tatsächlich  _sinnvoll und grammatisch_, weil (meiner Meinung nach)

1)  "nachlaufen" hier ganz konkret gemeint ist, d.h.  nicht im übertragenen Sinn verwendet wird wie in meinem Beispiel


JClaudeK said:


> Das ist der dem Mädchen/ ihm wochenlang nachgelaufene  Junge.


2) das Dativpronomen und das PP durch nichts getrennt werden, gewissermaßen also eine Einheit bilden.




manfy said:


> Zum nachlaufen-Beispiel habe ich nur eine Stelle im Internet gefunden


Dieser Gebrauch ist nun mal "nicht sehr üblich".


----------



## manfy

bearded said:


> Was ist der syntaktische Unterschied zwischen _Der ihm nachgelaufene Bursche_ ('klingt gut, sinnvoll und grammatisch') und _Das_ _mir entgegengekommene Auto_ ('klingt schrecklich' ,#18)? Ich sehe keinen - also, entweder gut oder schrecklich .
> ( für mich beides schräg )


Das hat Hutschi schon in #35 geklärt. Es war die Zeitsequenz in Verbindung mit dem nachfolgenden Satzteil, der gestört hat.

Übrigens, ich behaupte nicht, dass dies tagtägliche Konstruktionen sind, die man unbedingt verwenden muss. Es sind aber grammatisch erlaubte Konstruktionen, die an gegebener Stelle verwendet werden können.


----------



## JClaudeK

manfy said:


> PS: Grund, warum ich davon überzeugt bin: Anscheinend ein Merkmal von attributiver Anwendung ist, dass das Attribut auch prädikativ anwendbar ist/sein muss. Und dies klappt ja, wenn das Dativobjekt Teil der Partizipialphrase ist:
> Der Bursche ist nachgelaufen.  da fehlt das Dativobjekt, das dem Ausdruck Sinn verleiht
> Der Bursche ist ihm nachgelaufen.  => Der ihm nachgelaufene Bursche.


Wenn dem so wäre, müsste doch auch "der mir begegnete Mann" _gut, sinnvoll und grammatisch _klingen. Das tut es aber m.E. nicht.

Woran liegt das?


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> Keiner der angeführten Sätze mit Dativ-Objekt klingt für mich idiomatisch.


Was hältst Du von den Internet-Belegen mit „begegnen“? 


elroy said:


> Belege dafür gibt es jedenfalls nicht wenige, unter anderem aus seriösen Quellen:
> "den mir begegneten" - Google Search


@manfy meinte: 


manfy said:


> Es klingt idiomatisch, weil ich es oft gehört/gelesen habe und weil es semantisch Sinn ergibt.


----------



## manfy

JClaudeK said:


> Wenn dem so wäre, müsste doch auch "der mir begegnete Mann" _gut, sinnvoll und grammatisch _klingen. Das tut es aber m.E. nicht.
> 
> Woran liegt das?


Nach weiteren Überlegungen glaube ich: das ist reine Gewohnheit.

Generell werden solch lange attributive Phrasen, wie elroy sie in 1B verwendet kaum benutzt, weil sie das Verständnis des Satzes erschweren -- für den Zuhörer wie auch den Sprecher:
(1B)_ Das ist der mir gestern auf der Straße begegnete Mann. -> grammatisch aber gedanklich kompliziert
(1C) Das ist der Mann, der mir gestern auf der Straße begegnet ist. -> Standardform und gedanklich einfach_

Bei normaler verbaler oder schriftlicher Konversation, denkt doch kein Muttersprachler an Grammatik. Man verwendet die Formulierung, die gut und richtig klingt. Nur ein kleinster Zweifel reicht, um die Formulierung 'on the fly' umzustellen.
Die Semantik von 'der begenete Mann' reicht; es klingt sonderbar und ist ja auch falsch. Der Sprecher denkt somit nicht weiter, dass 'der _mir _begegnete Mann' richtig sein könnte, sondern springt sofort auf die gewohnte Nebensatzform "..., der mir gestern auf der Straße begegnet ist."

Erst wenn diese Nebensatzform im Gesamtsatz zu umständlich wird, werden Alternativen gesucht (was meistens nur in schriftlicher Form geschieht) und deshalb findet man auch Formen von "der mir begegnete Mann" im Internet, die im richtigen Umfeld dann wieder gut und sinnvoll klingen, semantisch wie stilistisch sinnvoll.

[edit: typos]


----------



## Hutschi

1b würde man nur sagen, wenn schon bekannt ist, dass man ihm gestern begegnete. Mündlich: Der Mann von gestern ..., weil 1b falsch klingt und überbestimmt ist.

Sonst würde man sagen: Ein mir gestern begegnender Mann ...


----------



## manfy

Hutschi said:


> Sonst würde man sagen: Ein mir gestern begegnender Mann ...


Interessant! Nur durch das Einfügen von 'gestern' klingt der Ausdruck gleich viel unbedenklicher als 'ein mir begegneter Mann' allein.
Auch ohne jeglichen Kontext kann sich mein Gehirn sofort einen generischen Kontext zusammenreimen, mit dem der Satz problemlos funktionieren kann.

[edit] Oops, misread. Ich hoffe, du hast "Ein mir gestern *begegneter *Mann" gemeint, nicht P1 'begegnender'


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Was ist der syntaktische Unterschied zwischen _Der ihm nachgelaufene Bursche_ ('klingt gut, sinnvoll und grammatisch') und _Das_ _mir entgegengekommene Auto_ ('klingt schrecklich' ,#18)? Ich sehe keinen - also, entweder gut oder schrecklich .


Das würde ich nicht unterschreiben. Für mich klingt beides in etwa gleich gut oder schlecht.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> beides in etwa gleich gut oder schlecht


Dieser Meinung bin ich auch - und zwar unabhängig von der Zeitsequenz (#45). Ich betrachtete die Ausdrücke selbst ('an sich').


----------



## Hutschi

Interessant, dass es sofort auch mit "Ein mir gestern *begegneter *Mann" halbwegs funktioniert. (Es klingt nicht mehr ganz so falsch, wenn auch nicht besonders idiomatisch.)
Es sind zwei Sachen: 1. unbestimmter Artikel, 2. "gestern"


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Interessant, dass es sofort auch mit "Ein mir gestern *begegneter *Mann" halbwegs funktioniert. (Es klingt nicht mehr ganz so falsch, wenn auch nicht besonders idiomatisch.)
> Es sind zwei Sachen: 1. unbestimmter Artikel, 2. "gestern"


Mit Betonung auf _*halbwegs *_und _nicht *ganz *so falsch_ natürlich.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Das würde ich nicht unterschreiben.


Ein Zweifel: was genau würdest Du nicht unterschreiben? MeineAussage  oder Manfys in Klammern zitierte Worte? Anhand Deines darauffolgenden Satzes verstand ich, dass Du mir Recht gibst.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Manfys in Klammern zitierte Worte?


Dies.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Interessant, dass es sofort auch mit "Ein mir gestern *begegneter *Mann" halbwegs funktioniert. (Es klingt *nicht mehr* ganz so falsch,


Ich habe den Eindruck, dass wir uns im Laufe dieser Diskussion dank der Wiederholungen/ der verschiedenen Varianten mehr oder weniger  an diese seltsamen (oder schrecklichen - je nach Geschmack) Formen gewöhnt haben, d.h. dass sie uns deshalb _nicht mehr ganz so falsch_ vorkommen und nicht, weil sie wirklich korrektes Deutsch sind/ sein könnten.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Ich habe den Eindruck, dass wir uns im Laufe dieser Diskussion dank der Wiederholungen/ der verschiedenen Varianten mehr oder weniger  an diese seltsamen (oder schrecklichen - je nach Geschmack) Formen gewöhnt haben, d.h. dass sie uns deshalb _nicht mehr ganz so falsch_ vorkommen und nicht, weil sie wirklich korrektes Deutsch sind/ sein könnten.


Die Gefahr besteht tatsächlich immer, wenn man zu sehr nachgrübelt, dass man sich irgendwann nicht mehr auf die eigene Intuition verlassen kann.


----------



## manfy

berndf said:


> Mit Betonung auf _*halbwegs *_und _nicht *ganz *so falsch_ natürlich.


Ah! Ein Skeptiker.  Es scheint, meine *gestern geposteten* Ansichten haben dich nicht überzeugt.
bzw
Die *von mir gestern geposteten* Ansichten...
bzw
Die *mir gestern in den Sinn gekommenen , langwierig ausgearbeiteten und anschließend von mir geposteten* Ansichten... 

Zeigt dies nicht, je länger die attributive Phrase umso unidiomatischer und "abschreckender" die Form?


----------



## berndf

manfy said:


> Die *von mir gestern geposteten* Ansichten...


_Posten _ist ein transitives Verb und _gepostet _hat die reguläre Bedeutung: passiv und perfekt. Hier besteht kein Problem. Das Problem besteht nur für intransitive Verben, wo das Partizip II deponente (d.h. aktive) Bedeutung haben müssen, wenn sie sinnvoll sein können.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> (1B)_ Das ist der mir gestern in der Straße begegnete Mann._


Also ich stoße ja neu zu diesem Thread hinzu und kann ganz klar sagen, dass 1B grammatisch falsch ist und ganz genau 0% idiomatisch ist. Mich wundert sehr, dass manche hier 1B als grammatisch einstufen. 

Ich kann nachvollziehen, dass es schwer fällt, hier eine klare Regel zu formulieren, wann derartige Konstrukte grammatisch sind und wann nicht, aber 1B ist es für mich definitiv nicht. 

Die Frage sollte eher sein, warum es im Titelsatz so besonders schlecht funktioniert. 

Vielleicht hat es damit zu tun, dass man manche Partizipien üblicherweise nicht attributiv verwendet?

 _ein begegneter Mann
_


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Vielleicht hat es damit zu tun, dass man manche Partizipien üblicherweise nicht attributiv verwendet?


Im Prinzip haben intransitive Verben kein sinnvolles Partizip II, weil das Partizip II (anders als das Partizip I) passive Bedeutung hat und für intransitive Verben ist keine passive Bedeutung definiert.

Dennoch gibt es einige intransitive Verben mit adjektivisch gebrauchtem Partizip II (_Der soeben auf Gleis 1 eingefahrene Zug_) mit dann aktiver Bedeutung. Dies geht aber nur für einige Verben.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Im Prinzip haben intransitive Verben kein sinnvolles Partizip II, weil das Partizip II (anders als das Partizip I) passive Bedeutung hat


Du meinst, wenn diese adjektivisch/attributiv verwendet werden? Als Teil zusammengesetzter Zeitformen sind sie ja nicht passivisch.

Auch intransitive Verben haben sinnvolle Partizipien II als Teil von zusammengesetzten Zeiten.

Intransitive Verben mit dem _sein_-Perfekt haben auch Partizipien II mit sinnvoller Bedeutung, wenn sie eine abgeschlossene Zustandsänderung bezeichnen (_das gesunkene Schiff_).

Leo/Canoo


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Du meinst, wenn diese adjektivisch/attributiv verwendet werden? Als Teil zusammengesetzter Zeitformen sind sie ja nicht passivisch.
> 
> Auch intransitive Verben haben sinnvolle Partizipien II als Teil von zusammengesetzten Zeiten.


Klar. Du bist ein wenig spät zu der Diskussion gestoßen: Das hatten wir schon klar gestellt. Es geht nur um die adjektivische Verwendung, noch genauer tatsächlich um die attributive.

In dem Konstrukt, aus der das Perfekt mit Hilfsverb ursprünglich mal entstanden ist, hatte es passive Bedeutung, aber die ist durch die Grammatikalisierung des Perfekt schon sehr lange verschwunden.



Kajjo said:


> Intransitive Verben mit dem _sein_-Perfekt haben auch Partizipien II mit sinnvoller Bedeutung, wenn sie eine abgeschlossene Zustandsänderung bezeichnen (_das gesunkene Schiff_).


Ich weiß nicht, ob das wirklich hilft. Die Beschreibung gilt im Prinzip für alle Aktionsverben. Das Partizip II eines Aktionsverbs beschreibt immer einen durch eine abgeschlossene Aktion bewirkten Zustand. Daneben gibt es auch noch abgeleitete Adjektive aus dem Partizip II von Zustandsverben, wie _ein gestandener Mann_.

Meine Behauptung hier war (und das sehe ich immer noch so), dass prinzipiell alle adjektivisch gebrauchten Partizipien II als lexikalisierte Deverbaladjektive aufzufassen sind, d.h. es gibt keine allgemeine Regel, wann es sie gibt und wann nicht, sondern es handelt sich um im Einzelfall durch den Gebrauch geschaffene Bedeutungen.


----------



## manfy

berndf said:


> [...], d.h. es gibt keine allgemeine Regel, wann es sie gibt und wann nicht, sondern es handelt sich um im Einzelfall durch den Gebrauch geschaffene Bedeutungen.


Super! Damit kann ich leben.  
Das heißt, elroy und ich können den uns gestern begegneten Mann bedenkenlos weiter so benennen and maybe some day it will catch on. 

Was mich selbst eigentlich vom Wortfluss und Sprachgefühl her anfangs am meisten gestört hat, war das Dativobjekt und die Tatsache, dass ich mir nicht sicher war, ob das formal erlaubt ist oder ob es nur eine umgangssprachliche, nicht wirklich akzeptierte Formulierung ist.
Dies konnte ich inzwischen für mich selbst klären: Es ist Standard.
Bei dieser Beschreibung von Adjektivphrasen fand ich folgendes Beispiel:


> (ein) _der Fledermaus eng verwandtes_ (Tier)


Diese Phrase ist syntaktisch identisch zu 'der mir begegnete Mann'. '(Mit) der Fledermaus' ist das Dativobjekt (Präp.Objekt), das von _verwandt _regiert wird und das nicht ohne elementare Bedeutungsänderung von der Adjektivphrase entfernt werden kann, also gleich wie bei "(der) mir begegnete (Mann)".
Zugegeben, _verwandt _ist hier inzwischen ein echtes Adjektiv, aber es stammt vom Verb _verwenden _ab, sieht aus wie ein Partizip II und fühlt sich irgendwie noch so an. 

*Etymologie von verwandt*:


> [...] frühneuhochdeutsch und ›mittelhochdeutsch‹[1] _verwant → gmh - von gleicher Abstammung, in Beziehung, in Verbindung stehend_ (15. Jahrhundert) *ist hervorgegangen aus dem Partizip des Präteritums von frühneuhochdeutsch *_*verwenden*_ im Sinne von _in eine bestimmte Richtung, auf ein bestimmtes Ziel hinwenden, hinweisen, verweisen_ (siehe unter _wenden_). [...]


----------



## berndf

manfy said:


> *Etymologie von verwandt*:


_Verwenden _ist in all seinen (auch historischen) Bedeutungen transitiv und stellt hier ohnehin kein Problem dar. Es geht bei dieser Diskussion ganz strikt nur um intransitive Verben.


----------



## manfy

berndf said:


> _Verwenden _ist in all seinen (auch historischen) Bedeutungen transitiv und stellt hier ohnehin kein Problem dar. Es geht bei dieser Diskussion ganz strikt nur um intransitive Verben.


Hmm, ich hätte es eigentlich als intransitiv angesehen, wenn man 'verwandt sein' als eine Verbphrase annimmt, da es kein Akkusativobjekt gibt. Aber stimmt, es ist ja nicht mal ein perfektives Verb sondern ein duratives.

Egal, somit mein letzter Versuch: entfallen
Laut IDS Mannheim ist dies ein ergatives intransitives Verb, ist terminativ und verlangt auch noch ein Dativobjekt, so wie 'begegnen'. Somit sollte es laut Regeln als attributives Adjektiv verwendbar sein:
_Letztes mal ist mir der Alternativausdruck für unakkusativisches Verb nicht mehr eingefallen. _​_Das *mir entfallene* Wort war 'ergatives Verb'. _​
Besser? Oder immer noch unakzeptabel?


----------



## Kajjo

_ der Fledermaus eng verwandtes_ (Tier)
_ der mir begegnete Mann_



manfy said:


> Dies konnte ich inzwischen für mich selbst klären: Es ist Standard.


Echt jetzt? Nein, 1B ist grammatisch falsch und absolut null idiomatisch.



berndf said:


> _Verwenden _ist in all seinen (auch historischen) Bedeutungen transitiv und stellt hier ohnehin kein Problem dar.


Genau deswegen klingt der Fledermaus-Satz auch so normal.



manfy said:


> _Das *mir entfallene* Wort war 'ergatives Verb'. _


Das funktioniert für mich. Mit "begegnen" geht es aber wirklich nicht.


----------



## berndf

manfy said:


> wenn man 'verwandt sein' als eine Verbphrase annimmt


_Verwandt sein_ ist etymologisch ein Zustandspassiv.



manfy said:


> _Das *mir entfallene* Wort war 'ergatives Verb'. _
> 
> Besser?


----------



## manfy

Danke! Jetzt kann ich in Ruhe schlafen.


Kajjo said:


> _ der Fledermaus eng verwandtes_ (Tier)
> _ der mir begegnete Mann_
> 
> 
> Echt jetzt? Nein, 1B ist grammatisch falsch und absolut null idiomatisch.


Nein, meine Aussage "das ist Standard" bezog sich nur auf das Dativobjekt innerhalb der Adjektivphrase.
Ich habe kein formelles richtig oder falsch zur Konstruktion 1B gefunden.

Und deswegen geb ich jetzt auch auf, denn meinen tatsächlichen Sprachgebrauch werde ich deswegen sowieso nicht ändern. Es wäre nur interessant gewesen, eine definitive Stellungnahme mit linguistischer Rechtfertigung zu dieser Form zu sehen.


----------



## elroy

Would this example work?

_Robert kommt aus Frankreich und spricht ein ausgezeichnetes Deutsch, das manche für nahezu muttersprachlich halten würden. Dein Deutsch würde ich ähnlich einstufen. Du bist ja einer der wenigen mir begegneten L2-Sprecher, denen Robert nicht klar voraus ist._


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Would this example work?
> 
> _Robert kommt aus Frankreich und spricht ein ausgezeichnetes Deutsch, das manche für nahezu muttersprachlich halten würden. Dein Deutsch würde ich ähnlich einstufen. Du bist ja einer der wenigen mir begegneten L2-Sprecher, denen Robert nicht klar voraus ist._


Für mich nicht. Wenn du mir das zum korrigieren gegeben hättest, hätte ich ... _wenigen mir begegneten L2-Sprecher, denen ... _durch _... wenigen L2-Sprecher, die mir je begegnet sind, denen ... _ersetzt. Den letzten Teilsatz _denen Robert nicht klar voraus ist_ würde ich auch versuchen, anders zu formulieren, aber das gehört hier nicht zur Sache.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> hätte ich ... _wenigen mir begegneten L2-Sprecher, denen ... _durch _... wenigen L2-Sprecher, die mir je begegneten sind, denen ... _ersetzt.


----------



## elroy

Tja, L2-Sprecher haben wohl keine Chance...

Ein Satz aus einer akademischen Zeitschrift:

Er spricht leidlich spanisch und ist _*einer der wenigen mir begegneten *_Yanoama -- ich erinnere mich außerdem nur noch an einen jungen Stutzer in Platanal --, der europäische Kleidung sauber und den Körperformen angepaßt zu tragen versteht.​
Quelle: Zerries Otto. Besuch bei den Waika (Yanoama)-Indianern des oberen Orinoco: Ein Wiedersehen nach zwanzig Jahren (1974). _Anthropos_. 1978;73(1/2):172-190.


----------



## berndf

Wundern tut mich das nicht. Es gibt m.E. einfach keine stabilen Regeln, wann dieser Gebrauch möglich ist. Auch unter Muttersprachlern nicht.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Es gibt m.E. einfach keine stabilen Regeln, wann dieser Gebrauch möglich ist.


Aus diesem Thread schließe ich, dass es nicht darum geht, wann er _möglich_ ist, sondern wann er von wem für möglich bzw. für idiomatisch _gehalten_ wird. Daher sage ich ja, L2-Sprecher haben keine Chance. Was dem einen Muttersprachler gefällt, stört den anderen. Ich glaube also nicht, dass es um die Syntax an sich geht.

Anders gesagt: Ausnahmsweise verhält sich hier das Deutsche mal eher wie das Englische.


----------



## manfy

elroy said:


> _ Du bist ja einer der wenigen mir begegneten L2-Sprecher, denen Robert nicht klar voraus ist._


In spoken language I wouldn't bat an eyelid. It looks well-formed, sounds good and makes semantic sense.
If I were a language teacher who had to grade your essay, I don't know what I'd do. It would depend on whether I like you or not as a student. 

There's nothing wrong in seeing people from different parts of the German language region using the language slightly differently. There are American expressions that no self-respecting Aussie or Brit would ever utter; they are saying the same thing in slightly different ways. Neither of them is absolutely right or wrong. They just do it "their way".


----------



## elroy

manfy said:


> There's nothing wrong in seeing people from different parts of the German language region using the language slightly differently.


So you think there are regional factors at play here?


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> So you think there are regional factors at play here?


Davon bin ich nicht überzeugt. M.E. einfach Schwankungen im Gebrauch von Sprecher zu Sprecher.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Du bist ja einer der wenigen mir begegneten L2-Sprecher, denen Robert nicht klar voraus ist.


 

No, that doesn't work. It sounds simply wrong.


----------



## διαφορετικός

elroy said:


> Would this example work?


Es funktioniert bei mir. Vielleicht hat es mit der Ähnlichkeit zwischen "mir begegnete" und "mir bekannte" zu tun. Der Beispielsatz 1B  ist auffälliger, vermutlich weil das Partizip Perfekt dort deutlicher nach einem Verb aussieht, nach einer Aktivität. Wegen der adverbialen Phrase "gestern auf der Strasse".

PS: Noch genauer analysiert: das Adverb "gestern" stört mich an 1B wohl am meisten. Die Kurzzeitigkeit passt schlecht zu einem adjektivisch gebrauchten "begegnet". Zum Vergleich: "Das mir gestern am Mittag entfallene Wort heisst 'ergativ'." Das klingt doch ähnlich (un)idiomatisch wie: "Der mir gestern am Mittag begegnete Mann heisst Müller." (Beim Zustandspassiv stört Kurzzeitigkeit hingegen nicht, z.B. in "Der vor 5 Minuten heruntergefallene Apfel")


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Für mich nicht.





Kajjo said:


> No, that doesn't work.


+ Zustimmung von @JClaudeK, @Frieder, @bearded 

vs. 


manfy said:


> It looks well-formed, sounds good and makes semantic sense.





διαφορετικός said:


> Es funktioniert bei mir.



Maybe there _are_ regional differences (DE/IT vs. AT/CH)?  

What does everyone think of the example from the academic article? 


elroy said:


> Er spricht leidlich spanisch und ist _*einer der wenigen mir begegneten *_Yanoama -- ich erinnere mich außerdem nur noch an einen jungen Stutzer in Platanal --, der europäische Kleidung sauber und den Körperformen angepaßt zu tragen versteht.


----------



## bearded

<einer der wenigen mir begegneten Yanoama>
Bei mir ruft der Ausdruck immer noch ein gewisses Unbehagen hervor. In meinen Ohren klingt er schräg.


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> Er spricht leidlich spanisch und ist _*einer der wenigen mir begegneten *_Yanoama -- ich erinnere mich außerdem nur noch an einen jungen Stutzer in Platanal --, der europäische Kleidung sauber und den Körperformen angepaßt zu tragen versteht.​


Hi, here it is integrated in a text with poetic and old style German, and here it does not sound wrong to me.

Maybe this is because I understand the phrase, and in old style German my brain is open for unusual forms.
And it is "der wenigen" which makes it more idiomatic to me. I do not understand fully why.

Contrary to others I did not consider it as wrong in contemporary texts but as not idiomatic (anymore?) in normal texts.

Why it is old style: "leidlich" (I did not read this in newer texts), "Stutzer" (indicates long ago),  "zu tragen versteht" are signal words. "Angepaßt" excludes usage soon after 1996. 

I suppose it is approximately 50 years old or older.


----------



## manfy

Hutschi said:


> I suppose it is approximately 50 years old or older.


The paper was written in 1978 by Otto Heinrich Josef Zerries. He was born in Pforzheim and studied in Frankfurt.
How could a renowned acclaimed scientist and academic with that plenitude of traditional German first names, who comes from the heartland of the nation be wrong about a phrase like "einer der wenigen mir begegneten ..."? 

Not all that's old is bad! 
Don't worry, Otto Heinrich Josef, I'll have yor back.


----------



## Hutschi

Danke. Ich habe eine Quelle gefunden:

https://www.jstor.org/stable/40459230?seq=1



> JOURNAL ARTICLE
> Besuch bei den Waika (Yanoama)-Indianern des oberen Orinoco: Ein Wiedersehen nach zwanzig Jahren (1974)​Otto Zerries
> Anthropos
> Bd. 73, H. 1./2. (1978), pp. 172-190 (21 pages)
> Published By: Nomos Verlagsgesellschaft



Etwa 50 Jahre war schon ganz gut geschätzt. Der Artikel ist von 1974 und erschien 1978 im Buch, wenn die Angaben stimmen.
Geboren ist er 1914.

---
Letztlich erklärt es auch, warum ich solche Formen kenne. Es gab sie noch lange.


----------



## elroy

Hutschi said:


> And it is "der wenigen" which makes it more idiomatic to me.


My example also had "der wenigen"!


elroy said:


> Du bist ja einer der wenigen mir begegneten L2-Sprecher, denen Robert nicht klar voraus ist.


That's _why_ I cited the Zerries example!

That said, you didn't comment on my sentence.  Do you find it okay?


----------



## Hutschi

Für mich klingt es grammatisch nicht falsch. Aber es klingt nicht besonders idiomatisch. Wahrscheinlich fehlt die stilistische Umgebung.

_... denen Robert nicht klar voraus ist. _klingt eher umgangssprachlich als (altertümlich) literarisch.

PS:
Andererseits: "L2"-Sprecher ist deutlich fachsprachlich.

_Du bist ja einer der wenigen mir bereits begegneten L2-Sprecher, denen Robert nicht klar voraus ist._

In dieser Form wäre es für mich unauffällig gewesen.


----------



## elroy

Hutschi said:


> _Du bist ja einer der wenigen mir bereits begegneten L2-Sprecher, denen Robert nicht klar voraus ist._
> 
> In dieser Form wäre es für mich unauffällig gewesen.


So "bereits" makes all the difference? 

Wie gesagt: 


elroy said:


> L2-Sprecher haben wohl keine Chance...


----------



## Hutschi

Es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten. Nicht nur "bereits".
Ich denke, es stärkt den semantischen Verbcharakter.
Oder es ist der Klang.

Und: Es wurde schon von anderen bemerkt: Je länger man sich beschäftigt, desto vertrauter erscheint es.

Als Kind habe ich lange nicht begriffen, wieso "ich bin arbeitend" falsch sein soll. (Es wäre eine "echte" Art Verlaufsform. Es ist aber nicht idiomatisch.) Dann hatte ich mich dran gewöhnt.

Es sind Sprachgewohnheiten und Konventionen.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Maybe there _are_ regional differences (DE/IT vs. AT/CH)?
> 
> What does everyone think of the example from the academic article?


I said that I didn't think it was anything regional but simply variation from speaker to speaker and I haven't heard anything that made me change my mind. And no, the cited sentence doesn't work for me either; no difference to your sentence. And the author was German and not Austrian or Swiss.

And all German speaking areas in Italy were Austrian before WWI and grouping IT with DE rather than with AT is implausible.


----------



## elroy

I guess you missed the .


----------



## Hutschi

Auf der sicheren Seite: Nicht selbst verwenden - aber verstehen, was gemeint ist.


----------



## Alemanita

Ich vermute stark, der Satz von Herrn Zerries (in bestem Schriftdeutsch) lautete erst: ... er ist einer der wenigen mir bekannten Yanoama...
Dann überlegte er, dass diese Aussage nicht beinhaltet, dass er ihm tatsächlich begegnet war und tauschte 'bekannt' durch 'begegnet' aus. 
Wie man sieht, auch ich bin auf Ottos Seite!


----------



## διαφορετικός

Alemanita said:


> Wie man sieht, auch ich bin auf Ottos Seite!


Und was sagst du zum Beispiel 1B? (Nur um zu wissen, ob du auch auf _meiner_ Seite bist.  )


----------



## Alemanita

διαφορετικός said:


> Und was sagst du zum Beispiel 1B? (Nur um zu wissen, ob du auch auf _meiner_ Seite bist.  )


Der mag ja theoretisch richtig sein, aber mir kommt er sehr komisch vor.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Sonst würde man sagen: Ein mir gestern begegnender Mann ...





manfy said:


> [edit] Oops, misread. Ich hoffe, du hast "Ein mir gestern *begegneter *Mann" gemeint, nicht P1 'begegnender'


Ich frage mich auch, ob das („begegnender“) ein Tippfehler war? @Hutschi



Hutschi said:


> _Du bist ja einer der wenigen mir bereits begegneten L2-Sprecher, denen Robert nicht klar voraus ist._





Hutschi said:


> Interessant, dass es sofort auch mit "Ein mir gestern *begegneter *Mann" halbwegs funktioniert. (Es klingt nicht mehr ganz so falsch, wenn auch nicht besonders idiomatisch.)


Ja, interessant. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass man sich Varianten ausdenken kann, die sich tatsächlich nicht ganz falsch anhören. Vielleicht liegt es auch an:


JClaudeK said:


> Ich habe den Eindruck, dass wir uns im Laufe dieser Diskussion dank der Wiederholungen/ der verschiedenen Varianten mehr oder weniger  an diese seltsamen (oder schrecklichen - je nach Geschmack) Formen gewöhnt haben, d.h. dass sie uns deshalb _nicht mehr ganz so falsch_ vorkommen und nicht, weil sie wirklich korrektes Deutsch sind/ sein könnten.


… dass es sich nicht krass falsch anhört.



elroy said:


> (1B)_ Das ist der mir gestern in der Straße begegnete Mann._


Das ist wirklich sehr merkwürdig. Es hört sich (nach wie vor) falsch an.

(„*in* der Straße“ würde mit einem konkreten Straßennamen funktionieren:
Das ist der Mann, der mir gestern in der Mozartstraße begegnet ist.)


----------

